# [SOLVED] Handycam DVD+RW HELP! Need to convert for facebook



## raustin6 (Feb 1, 2011)

I borrowed a Sony DVD Handycam to record my little girls dance performance. She was in four numbers, all about 2 1/2 minutes each. She had one solo I really want to show friends and family on my facebook, those that didn't get to go.

Anyway, I used about 15 minutes total on a DVD+RW. I finalized the disk as the instructions say to do, as I guess you have to do with a DVD camcorder. Now it plays perfect on my DVD player, PS3, Computer, etc. Shows the menu, I can pick which dance I want to watch... just as I would hope it would.

But I want to put that one single solo up on facebook... so I need to somehow convert that dance to avi, wmv, mpeg, or whatever that would work for facebook.

I can't find any information online, have asked in other forums with no replies or luck. Tried to use some DVD converting software like Magic DVD, DVDFab, etc... 

Looking at the folder, opens into AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS

Under VIDEO_TS the files are:
VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.IFO
VIDEO_TS.VOB
VTS_01_0.BUP
VTS_01_0.IFO
VTS_01_0.VOB

Under the AUDIO_TS there are no files showing. 

Can anyone give me some kind of help here? PLEASE! 

I am dying here... thank you!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Handycam DVD+RW HELP! Need to convert for facebook*

The VOB files are the ones that contain video - there won't be a VOB file that contains ONLY the solo that you want, it will have others as well - one will have the menu and the other the rest of the video.
The IFO and BUP files are files the DVD player needs to instruct it how to play the video and audio streams.
The AUDIO_TS file is only there as part of the structure of DVD's - it was designed to be ready for audio/music discs that were to be manufactured using DVD's instead of DVD's.

Try Format Factory (link in my sig) for converting the VOB files to mp4 (this will give better quality for low file size). To do this open FF, click on the video tab RHS, go to "all to MP4", Add File then if it is only for Facebook you can leave the Output Settings as they are (it will only make it 320x240 so won't look very good full screen) OR go into the output settings dialogue box and click on the drop down (top left) where it says "low Quality and size" and change it to "high Quality and size" be aware this will make the file much larger and slower to download.
Then if you want to isolate the solo and convert just it you can click the Option button and it will begin playing the file in the little screen - you can set in and out points there.
Click the Save as button and choose where to save to and name it.
Once all that is set up click OK which will take you back to the main screen and click Start


----------



## raustin6 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Handycam DVD+RW HELP! Need to convert for facebook*

Thanks zuluclayman!! Worked great!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Handycam DVD+RW HELP! Need to convert for facebook*

Glad we could help you :grin: 
If that is all we can do for you at present could you please mark the thread as "solved" by going to "thread tools" drop down at the top of this thread - and please come back and visit us again if you need further help :wave:


----------

